# Coffee bomb with packing



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

I could smell the box as it was being walked up to me. @JtAv8tor I look forward to brewing this coffee. I also appreciate the tats you used as packing material. Was not necessary but this Puff after all. Thank you.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Enjoy brother ! All three of those with the coffee are great combos!!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Can't wait to make that coffee.


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Nice!!! I have got to expand my coffee tasting along with this cigar journey.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Lol.... the coffee bandit strikes! @csk415 watch your a$$ with that Deathwish coffee....it'll creep up on ya!

Some killer stickers ta boot! 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I think JT owns the Tat factory, nice pass


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Great hit JT! I'm telling ya, there really is no safe place to hide here. Enjoy Chris. I've had a cup of the Death Wish coffee....bwahahahahah! When your feet hit the ground again let us know what you think.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

That's awesome JT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice caf and nic hit!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit.. Jt at it again. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

This guy sneaks bombs in packages disguised as packaging materials, gotta watch out for him! Great hit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

It's hard to go wrong with coffee and Tats!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Hummmmm, Death Wish coffee and a cigar.....gonna look like an old coal burning freight train......puffpuffpuffpuff..puffpuffpuffpuff....
Great job!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

He's gonna grow wings after that freaking hit!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

@JtAv8tor strikes again. I think he has Pete Johnson's cellphone number or something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

